# RM Slayer 2004 Tausch der Achse / Hauptschwingenlager



## schlappmacher (18. April 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zum Slayer 2004, das letzte Modell mit 3D-Link und klassischer Form...

Die Achse im Hauptschwingenlager ist eine geteilte Konstruktion, die sich offensichtlich nicht ohne weitere Kenntnisse demontieren lässt. Bei der Wartung meines RM Slayer habe ich festgestellt, dass diese Achse noch fast seidenweich läuft; es besteht also kein akuter Bedarf zum Tausch. 

Da die Achse jedoch keinerlei Ansatzpunkte für einen Abzieher o.ä. bietet, wäre ich für einen Tip zum Ausbau bzw. Tausch sehr dankbar...

Ich habe mir erlaubt, ein Bildchen anzuhängen....

Bis dahin und im voraus Besten Dank!

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## LuisWoo (18. April 2008)

Die Achsen lassen sich von Hand heraus ziehen. 1x im Jahr zerlegen, reinigen, bisschen Fett drauf und wieder zusammenbauen. Kein Problem.
Nur für den Lagertausch selber ist der Aufwand grösser, bzw. benötigt man die passenden Abzieher.

Schönen Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlappmacher (20. April 2008)

Hallo,

Danke, aber...

Ich habe mich etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt. Die Achse selbst habe ich problemlos demontieren und warten können. Das Hauptlager hat jedoch noch eine graue, geteilte Hülse, die in den Kugellagern läuft. 

Diese Hülse muss demontiert werden, um auch nur die Abdeckscheiben der Lager demontieren zu können - aber genau diese Demontage der Hülse ist nicht so einfach. Die Hülse hat nur einen einfachen Kragen und sitzt offensichtlich mit Presspassung...

Vielleicht hat _Mario Lenzen_ ja einen Tip? Falls nicht, kontaktiere ich demnächst einmal bike action.

Dankeschön,

Der Schlappmacher


----------



## LuisWoo (20. April 2008)

Genau, wir sprechen schon von den selben Teilen.
Schraube auf, Lagerbolzen rausziehen, Kettenstrebe abnehmen und dann die Bundbuchsen links und rechts rausziehen. Ist keine Presspassung, darf keine sein, weil die Wälzlager (Nadellager, keine Kugellager) den Druck nicht vertragen würden. Vielleicht liegt eine leichte Kontaktkorrosion vor und die Buchsen lassen sich deswegen nicht herausnehmen. Modelljahr 04 - wurde das Schwingenlager schon mal zerlegt in den letzten Jahren oder
machst Du das das erste Mal? Vielleicht solltest Du zu dem Rocky-Händler deines Vertrauens gehen.


----------



## schlappmacher (27. April 2008)

Servus,

Danke für Deine Antwort. 

Da die Hülse noch schön seidig läuft, habe ich auf eine weitere Demontage verzichtet. Die Hülse läßt sich mit herkömmlichen Mitteln (Austreiber etc.) allerdings nicht leicht entfernen... Sei's drum - nach einem kompletten Service ist nun erst einmal ein, zwei Jahre Ruhe.

Ciao & nochmals Dankeschön.

Der Schlappmacher


----------

